# 'New' deer hunter



## nickvree (Sep 26, 2012)

When I was a teenager I bowhunted, but never got anything. Then football and college happened, and just kind of forgot about hunting. Looking at going gun hunting this year mainly for the meat, and had some questions - 
1.) What is a good gun for a newbie? I've shot different guns/calibers in the past but don't have a lot of experience, so I'm looking for something 'easy'. .30-06? Something else? Does brand of gun really matter?
2.) Butchering - I know that the most efficient /cost-effective method of butchering is DIY, but don't think I possess those skills yet. What sort of price range should I expect to get it processed by a pro? What are the most cost-effective cuts/extras, and what isn't worth it?

Any other newb tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> 1.) What is a good gun for a newbie?


Any rifle that FITS YOU, .243 or larger will kill deer.

.30 caliber is one of the most popular, and I imagine your deer get pretty big, so I'd go with a 7mm or larger *bullet *in most any case at least as large as a 308.

Shot *PLACEMENT* matters more than power, so don't get carried away with the "magnums". They really aren't needed for most North American game

You'll have to just ask around about prices for dressing/butchering because of so much regional variation


----------



## Calhoon (May 25, 2012)

nickvree said:


> When I was a teenager I bowhunted, but never got anything. Then football and college happened, and just kind of forgot about hunting. Looking at going gun hunting this year mainly for the meat, and had some questions -
> 1.) What is a good gun for a newbie? I've shot different guns/calibers in the past but don't have a lot of experience, so I'm looking for something 'easy'. .30-06? Something else? Does brand of gun really matter?
> 2.) Butchering - I know that the most efficient /cost-effective method of butchering is DIY, but don't think I possess those skills yet. What sort of price range should I expect to get it processed by a pro? What are the most cost-effective cuts/extras, and what isn't worth it?
> 
> Any other newb tips would be appreciated.



Well, Nick , if you're hunting long range , over 400 yards , I'd go with a .280 , or a 7mm mag with a good quality scope.

If your hunting brushy county , and expect a shot under 100 yards , I'd go with a scoped 30-30 or a 30-06 . 

if money is tight , a good scoped .22 magnum will put meat in the freezer as well. 

as far as field dressing a deer , they's plenty of stuff on line that will be of great help . 

Good Luck and good hunting .


----------



## nickvree (Sep 26, 2012)

I should have specified - woods/hilly terrain, so shorter shots.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

nickvree said:


> 2.) Butchering - I know that the most efficient /cost-effective method of butchering is DIY, but don't think I possess those skills yet. What sort of price range should I expect to get it processed by a pro? What are the most cost-effective cuts/extras, and what isn't worth it?


You're in an area loaded with deer processors. Don't know of any who are crooks unless they are Crooks. Look in some of your local advertising papers and you should see some now or shortly. Mount Horeb and Lodi used to have the biggest and most popular. Stick to west of Madison as I can't vouch for any that are east. There may be a list of processors somewhere on the WIDNR site.

Martin


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I should have specified - woods/hilly terrain, so shorter shots.


I'd go with something short, light, and quick handling like a Browning Micro or a
Remington Model 7 in 7mm/08 or .308 with bullets between 130 and 160 Grs


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

IF you can't kill it with a 30-06..... run!!!!

Check ammo prices. .30 ammo is usually cheaper. Reloading equipment too.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm a fan of the 7mm08 myself Have a Remmy 700m mountain rifle chambered in it and a model 7 Remmy too.
There are hundreds of good calabers past and present on the market.
Easiest to get ammo for just about any two dog town is 30-06, 308 winny and the 243 winny.

Butchering your own is the best way to go and you ain't going to learn unless you roll up your sleeves and get started. You are sure to get your own deer meat that way.
Here is a good pictoral to help you do it step by step.
How We Butcher Deer

To start a few good sharpe knives are all that is needed. As you gain experince you will want some type of grinder to grind your own burger, and a slicer is handy to slice steaks once you remove the bones.

In this area you save enought to buy those things with your first 6 deer. Charges start at $65.00 on adverage for just a cut and wrap job. for a good job and have burger ground your in the $75.00 range

 Al


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Check your state laws... Some states don't allow anything smaller than a 30 cal for deer. Other states don't allow any rifles, and you have to use either black powder or shotgun slugs.

I love my 7mm Mauser, but moving to WV it's too small for their laws...


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I like a .308 either pump( Rem 7600) or a lever action, primarily because I am left handed......30-30 I also like.....


----------



## irondale (Oct 3, 2012)

I would go with a 30.06 or a 270. Those are the 2 most popular calibers in WI so you will be able to find ammo for it and it's the cheapest on the shelf.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

My meat getter is a Remington 7400, 30-06, semiautomatic. 

I got a 30-06 because it is the most popular caliber. There are more different loads for it than any other caliber so you can hunt everything from prairie dogs to moose with it. (cape buffalo and bigger is probable to big to kill reliably) You can find ammo for it everywhere that carries any ammo at all. In a SHTF situation I expect ammo will be a lot easier to find than a less popular caliber or the extra ammo you have will be widely accepted in trade.

The 7400 semiauto because as long as it's moving, I keep shooting. It also came in handy when 2 deer popped out of the woods. I don't have to think about working the action or make any noise doing it.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Last time that we had such a question from someone in that area, I believe most decided on a .243 which indeed is quite popular there. (That member was from Beetown.) The counties of Crawford, Grant, Iowa, Richland. and Sauk are all hills. Very few long shots are required with most being not much more than a hundred yards. My rifle is .222 which has proved to be very effective under those conditions. 

What cannot be used is very simple. "It is illegal to hunt deer with any air rifle, rimfire rifle, or any center-fire rifle less than .22 caliber." That makes the .22 Hornet legal but not a .17.

Martin


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Paquebot said:


> Last time that we had such a question from someone in that area, I believe most decided on a .243 which indeed is quite popular there. (That member was from Beetown.) The counties of Crawford, Grant, Iowa, Richland. and Sauk are all hills. Very few long shots are required with most being not much more than a hundred yards. My rifle is .222 which has proved to be very effective under those conditions.
> 
> What cannot be used is very simple. "It is illegal to hunt deer with any air rifle, rimfire rifle, or any center-fire rifle less than .22 caliber." That makes the .22 Hornet legal but not a .17.
> 
> Martin


The smaller than 243 rounds are great for flat shooting but remember to look at down range energy. If I had to shoot over 300 yards, I would get a 300 Mag. Flat, fast and still has energy.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

simi-steading said:


> Check your state laws... Some states don't allow anything smaller than a 30 cal for deer. Other states don't allow any rifles, and you have to use either black powder or shotgun slugs.
> 
> I love my *7mm* Mauser, but moving to WV it's *too small for their laws*...


I think you're mistaken:

WVDNR Hunting Regulations - Deer General Regulations


> *Firearms/Bows and Equipment*
> 
> *It is illegal to hunt deer with:*
> 
> ...


Yours is .284 Caliber


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I think you're mistaken:
> 
> WVDNR Hunting Regulations - Deer General Regulations
> 
> Yours is .284 Caliber


Wow.. THANK YOU... I have no idea where I read it, and I was just looking for it again, but I could have swore that I read somewhere it said larger than 30cal center fire.. 

Here's another page on the DNR I just found.. 

_Legal firearms for hunting deer during the buck season shall include:

a rifle using centerfire ammunition.
a rifle using .25 caliber or larger rimfire ammunition._

I'm not sure if the law has changed, but when I was in Illinois, you couldn't use any rifle.. only 12ga slug or 50 cal or larger muzzle loader.

Either way, this means I'm not going to have to go buy me a new deer rifle :nanner:


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

My original quote was from the 2011 printed regulations. Page 20 of 2012 regulations states: "It is illegal to hunt deer with any center-fire rifle less than .22, any air gun, or any rimfire rifle."

Martin


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

For professional butchering, there is a list of processors on the WIDNR site who are acredited for food pantry processing but they no longer include those in the CWD Management Zone. We used to do it for friends and relatives for $10 plus the hide and 10# of meat. Got to be too popular when there were 13 deer lined up on the front lawn one time! After that, it was the same but hunter also helped and only once. Either they knew how when we were done or pay 5 times as much and get back only two-thirds of the potential meat.

Martin


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Either way, this means I'm not going to have to go buy me a new deer rifle


I'd buy a couple of new ones anyway


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Paquebot said:


> My original quote was from the 2011 printed regulations. Page 20 of 2012 regulations states: "It is illegal to hunt deer with any center-fire rifle less than .22, any air gun, or any rimfire rifle."
> 
> Martin


i think that was for the guy moving to WV. read it carefully and you'll notice some real neat allowances on weapons used.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Pops2 said:


> i think that was for the guy moving to WV. read it carefully and you'll notice some real neat allowances on weapons used.


No, my second post on rifle regulations was still for the OP and specific to that state and area where we both reside. It was also for anyone else who had the 2012 copy in hand and could claim that the quote was incorrect. I felt no need in taking part in the WV posts since that was already taken care of.

Martin


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Sorry guys.. I wasn't trying to hijack this thread... I was just mentioning people should always check the laws on what guns are legal for their state... 

And yes, I agree, you can never have too many deer rifles 

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

simi-steading said:


> And yes, I agree, you can never have too many deer rifles


Well, both of you can expect sticker shock if you want good-quality new rifles. Gander Mountain has a sale on Browning Stalker in .243, .270 Win, .30-06, 7mm, and .300 Win Mag reduced $100 to only $499.99. My .222 was right around $200 30 years ago and that included 2 boxes of shells, carrying case, sling, and cleaning kit. 

Martin


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Nah... no sticker shock...been looking for a couple months, and was just at a gun show stocking up... ammo prices is where I got the real shock. Haven't bought any in years.. and OH MY...


----------



## nickvree (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for all of the opinions and information, I really appreciate it.

I think I'll probably go with a .30-06 since I have experience with that, and it seems to be a common caliber.

So... does the brand of a gun really matter? Is there a noticeable difference between a Winchester and a Browning and a Sam's Choice (aka Wal-Mart's guns)?


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

nickvree said:


> Thanks for all of the opinions and information, I really appreciate it.
> 
> I think I'll probably go with a .30-06 since I have experience with that, and it seems to be a common caliber.
> 
> So... does the brand of a gun really matter? Is there a noticeable difference between a Winchester and a Browning and a Sam's Choice (aka Wal-Mart's guns)?


Get a Tikka T3.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Is there a noticeable difference between a Winchester and a Browning and a Sam's Choice (aka Wal-Mart's guns)?


Sam's (and most all others) still sell the same name brands.
Years ago it was common for stores to have their "own" brand, with the names they chose,but they were STILL made by the big name companies, and generally were cheaper versions with less care in finishing and cheaper wood in the stocks.

The real name brands will retain values better
Just get the one that FEELS GOOD to you.

I will say though, that *right out of the box,* Brownings tend to be one of the most acccurate


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Paquebot said:


> No, my second post on rifle regulations was still for the OP and specific to that state and area where we both reside. It was also for anyone else who had the 2012 copy in hand and could claim that the quote was incorrect. I felt no need in taking part in the WV posts since that was already taken care of.
> 
> Martin


just to clarify so people don't think there is a disagreement.
You posted the Wisconsin reg
& Bearfoot posted the west virginia reg


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Pops2 said:


> just to clarify so people don't think there is a disagreement.
> You posted the Wisconsin reg
> & Bearfoot posted the west virginia reg


Good show! Give that winner a prize see-gar!

Martin


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Right now most people on shooting forums will say that savage rifles are the most accrite out of the box on the market today.
How ever with money to spend on any brand one should handle as many different brands as they can and find that one brand that fits their size. 
MY safe holds Remington & Rugar bolt action rifles. It also holds Winchester lever rifles.
They fit me and work for me.

 Al


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Nick
I am in darlington. If you want to try a few different guns or help butchering let me know. I butcher my own and would be willing to show you how. Also there is a good store here in town that carries multiple brands to look at and try. Also i may be butching a bow deer the first week if november.
Bob


----------



## nickvree (Sep 26, 2012)

I got my gun today! Savage Axis .308. Going to sight it in next week. My wife got me blaze orange for my birthday too, which is great, since she's not exactly that supportive of me killing her 'yard deer' 

And thanks for the offer Madsaw, but I'll be out of town for the majority of the upcoming week (all except Wed morning - which I'll be using to sight in the new gun).

Thanks for all of the opinions, I definitely appreciated them! I'll let you know how I do!


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Not a problem. Actually the is 2 hanging now I am going to be cutting up tomorrow. My buddy got lucky yesterday. If you need anything just give a shout.
Bob


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Well I see I'm too late to jump in on this thread as you've already got your .308. I was going to suggest a Remington 870 12 ga. shotgun with a rifled barrel. This is what I've used for my last 6 deer. Great for shorter shots...My longest has been @70 yards. Impressive knock down power. Pump action is a lot quicker for follow up shots than a bolt action...Recoil is manageable. A shotgun is versatile. With a regular shotgun barrel you can hunt pheasants, rabbits, etc. as well. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have a Remington 870 20ga. slugger. I use 2 3/4 Remington buckhammers in it as the dealer recommended them. They do a great job.
Heard rumors Remington was going to stop making them so I went and bought a supply that should last the rest of my life, I'm 65 now.

2010









2011










 Al


----------



## Pugnacious (May 17, 2012)

Who ever was posting about the caliber being under.25 with .284, the law stated rimfire. All of the guns I saw mentioned are centerfire. Also, whoever mentioned the .22 magnum, that is illegal in most states as it's a rimfire. However, a .223 or 22/250 type gun is more than capable of killing any whitetail or muledeer type deer. If you don't think the gun is big enough, you haven't shot it enough.


----------



## nickvree (Sep 26, 2012)

Well, 1 deer hunting season in the books. Nothing to show for it but some time spent outdoors, so not too bad. Only deer I saw were in my neighbor's field; I'll be talking to him before the antlerless hunt in a couple of weeks to see if he'd be ok with me shooting into his field from my land.

Again, thanks for the input and helpful info everyone!


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

What!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nick you mean you don't have any on them nice thorns we grow here in WI to pick out even!!! I spent a few days out. Seen @ 20 baldies opening day and 2 bucks. Had a doe ready to hang up in the tree last saturday night but decided to pass for now. Freezer is too full.
Later
Bob
Yes I am still digging thorns out from opening day!!!!!!!!! Only in Wi can ---- near every bush rip you open.


----------



## nickvree (Sep 26, 2012)

Madsaw said:


> What!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nick you mean you don't have any on them nice thorns we grow here in WI to pick out even!!! I spent a few days out. Seen @ 20 baldies opening day and 2 bucks. Had a doe ready to hang up in the tree last saturday night but decided to pass for now. Freezer is too full.
> Later
> Bob
> Yes I am still digging thorns out from opening day!!!!!!!!! Only in Wi can ---- near every bush rip you open.


Oh, plenty of thorns. I love my black raspberries that are rampant in our woods for about 2 weeks out of the year, and curse them wildly the other 50 weeks. Plus all the other many poky things


----------

